

Recommend a good recruiter in Boston? - town

Hi all.  I'm posting this one under a different name for what I hope are obvious reasons, but I'm a regular reader of YC.<p>I'm in the market for a new gig.  I'm looking hard at some of the posts on this very site, startuply.com, and even monster, but I'd also like to talk to a recruiter about what's out there.<p>Can anyone recommend someone good who works with software developers?  I'd much appreciate any help...<p>Thanks!
======
breck
Jaclyn: jjussif at kforce.com

~~~
town
Thanks!

